# Upgrade 12.0 to 12.2



## SAJM (Feb 25, 2021)

I recently got an old laptop and loaded BSD 12.0 on it. I got it on-line and upgraded to 12.2 using the procedure at:









						FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE Installation Instructions
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




Yesterday I got up to:

 freebsd-update upgrade -r 12.2-RELEASE

downloaded some 44000 files and applied the patches
The system then started "Fetching 57350 files..." and there it sat for hours.
Unfortunately after several hours I lost my wi fi and gave up for the night.

This morning I repeated the procedure and it has been sitting at;

Fetching 57350 files...

for 4 hours. My wi fi connection is up. What is happening here and how long should I expect to wait?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## tuxador (Feb 25, 2021)

it's normal, depending on your internet speed and the hardware you are working on.
I suggest you to run the upgrade once again just to be sure that the upgrade is complete.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 25, 2021)

Yeah, it's going to take a while. Those downloaded patch files are cached, so it's not a problem to restart it a couple of times.

But as this is a "new" installation anyway, download the installer for 12.2 and redo the installation. That's probably faster judging by your connection speed.


----------



## SAJM (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks, I will let it run longer.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 25, 2021)

You should see the progress when the files are being downloaded though. It's printing the files in steps of tenth:

```
10....20....30....40....50....60....70....80....90....100
110....120....130....140....150....160....170....180....190....200
```
and so on all the way to 57350


----------



## SAJM (Feb 25, 2021)

With hindsight I should have loaded straight from 12.2.
 I have a PC to upgrade next and will not repeat this mistake.


----------



## SAJM (Feb 25, 2021)

Finished. That was a mission!
Thanks


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 25, 2021)

SAJM said:


> That was a mission!


The update to 13.0 will be a new install in any case. The upgrade process is nerve-wracking.


----------



## tuxador (Feb 25, 2021)

you should take a look at this excellent howto from vermaden


freebsd_noob said:


> The update to 13.0 will be a new install in any case. The upgrade process is nerve-wracking.


----------

